# XRay M18T Conversion



## TnOvalRacer (Apr 17, 2005)

I saw at the Xray website that they have an XRay M18T(truck) now available. I have the original M18 4wd car. Is there a conversion kit to convert my M18 car into a M18Truck? Please post link if there is a conversion kit. Thank you


----------

